# A Tour of Hard Rock Hotel in Daytona Beach



## Retired & Loving It! (Apr 1, 2022)

Travel virtually through us as! Join us for the tour!


----------



## oldman (Apr 1, 2022)

Up until about 5 or so years ago, I used to go to the Hard Rock in any city that had one and purchase a t-shirt and a pin. I don’t know how many shirts and pins I have, but last year my wife boxed them up and stuck them in the storage area downstairs. I took that to mean, “You won’t be needing these anymore.”


----------



## Retired & Loving It! (Apr 1, 2022)

oldman said:


> Up until about 5 or so years ago, I used to go to the Hard Rock in any city that had one and purchase a t-shirt and a pin. I don’t know how many shirts and pins I have, but last year my wife boxed them up and stuck them in the storage area downstairs. I took that to mean, “You won’t be needing these anymore.”


We used to collect shot glasses from every place we visited but after awhile, it’s like, what do you do with them all? You can on display so many


----------

